# Uwell SE-1 Sub Ohm Tank



## Rude Rudi

The best of the original Crown combined with the improvements on the Crown 2 to create the new SE-1

This has received rave reviews online... Take my money!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## therazia

I'm also very interested in this tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therazia

Just bumping this to hopefully get it before Christmas 

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## therazia

Anyone have an ETA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Please...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

Bumpalumps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

Just bumping this for the other people that want one. 

Pleze vendors, gief love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

@Rude Rudi , @therazia , it's here!

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/uwell-se-1-sub-ohm-tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## therazia

Baker said:


> @Rude Rudi , @therazia , it's here!
> 
> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/uwell-se-1-sub-ohm-tank




You are amazing! Thank you very much! I ordered the Matte Black one without hesitation. I can't tell you how awesome this is! Will get it before my birthday next week so I'm going to be in heaven!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Baker

therazia said:


> You are amazing! Thank you very much! I ordered the Matte Black one without hesitation. I can't tell you how awesome this is! Will get it before my birthday next week so I'm going to be in heaven!



You're welcome. Do u have the Crown 2? I'm wondering if there's a noticeable difference in flavor production between the two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

Fortunately not. I read about the problems with the crown 2 and decided against it. They recon the crown 2 still has the normal issues but the flavour and coil problems were solved.


----------



## Baker

It's weird, I have the Crown 2 and I've had zero problems. Everyone who I've spoken to with one also say they've had zero issues. I waited until about a month ago to get one though, after the newest coils were released with both o rings being yellow.

Perhaps there were some genuine problems but I have a feeling most of it was down to the power of suggestion. 

In short, my take on it is that I prefer the way it vapes over the Crown 1, the sound and feel, but I think the Crown 1 has slightly better flavor.

I'm now very keen to get the D1. I have a feeling that's going to have the best flavor of the lot, and it'll be leak free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Baker said:


> It's weird, I have the Crown 2 and I've had zero problems. Everyone who I've spoken to with one also say they've had zero issues. I waited until about a month ago to get one though, after the newest coils were released with both o rings being yellow.
> 
> Perhaps there were some genuine problems but I have a feeling most of it was down to the power of suggestion.
> 
> In short, my take on it is that I prefer the way it vapes over the Crown 1, the sound and feel, but I think the Crown 1 has slightly better flavor.
> 
> I'm now very keen to get the D1. I have a feeling that's going to have the best flavor of the lot, and it'll be leak free.



Same here - no problems. Where did u get the correct coils? VC?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Baker said:


> @Rude Rudi , @therazia , it's here!
> 
> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/uwell-se-1-sub-ohm-tank


Thanks!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Done, matte black on it's way!!!! Whoop!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Baker said:


> You're welcome. Do u have the Crown 2? I'm wondering if there's a noticeable difference in flavor production between the two.



I have the Crown 2. I will be able to let you know once I receive this one. Will do a side by side, same juice, same settings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

Rude Rudi said:


> Same here - no problems. Where did u get the correct coils? VC?



Yip


----------



## Baker

Rude Rudi said:


> I have the Crown 2. I will be able to let you know once I receive this one. Will do a side by side, same juice, same settings.



Awesome thanks, looking forward to the feedback.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, so I received it today - I almost forgot as I ordered on Friday and the courier came today!

So, side by side the SE-1 takes it by a whisker... The improvements are slight but just so (and necessary). The tweaks made a good tank better and this is definitely the best in class by far. At the price point, the SE kills the other contenders (at double the price) in this category - finished and klaar. 

I must admit that if I were to grab the Crown 2 by mistake, I don't know if I'll notice the difference...as they look virtually identical and perform/handle very similarly. The only 'gripe' I have (as with the Crown 2) is that the drip tip gets hot after 6 or so decent puffs. 

The only flaw in my comparison is the coils... I only have .5 coils so the Crown 2 I tested with a .5 at 40w and the SE with a .25 coil at 50 and 60. 
I filled both with Funfetti (V1 version) and the flavour profile on both was pretty close - the SE delivering on taste by giving me a richer taste - bottom note flavours were more pronounced. Vapor production is decent - very decent...enough to get the neighbors suspicious. 

As I migrated to RDA's about 3 months ago, I have not touched another type of tank since and this experiment cemented my option that you can not beat a RDA in terms of flavour and cloud production. I found myself a little bemused during my hour or two with these tanks - thinking 'how could anyone still vape using these?'. That said, I will use the SE as my go to tank when I can't drip as it is a damn fine tank...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Baker

Thanks for that! One question, do you have the Crown 1? If so, how does it compare for flavor? As i said before there are aspects of the Crown 2 that I prefer over the Crown 1 but for me the flavor with the Crown 1 is still better.


----------



## Slick

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so I received it today - I almost forgot as I ordered on Friday and the courier came today!
> 
> So, side by side the SE-1 takes it by a whisker... The improvements are slight but just so (and necessary). The tweaks made a good tank better and this is definitely the best in class by far. At the price point, the SE kills the other contenders (at double the price) in this category - finished and klaar.
> 
> I must admit that if I were to grab the Crown 2 by mistake, I don't know if I'll notice the difference...as they look virtually identical and perform/handle very similarly. The only 'gripe' I have (as with the Crown 2) is that the drip tip gets hot after 6 or so decent puffs.
> 
> The only flaw in my comparison is the coils... I only have .5 coils so the Crown 2 I tested with a .5 at 40w and the SE with a .25 coil at 50 and 60.
> I filled both with Funfetti (V1 version) and the flavour profile on both was pretty close - the SE delivering on taste by giving me a richer taste - bottom note flavours were more pronounced. Vapor production is decent - very decent...enough to get the neighbors suspicious.
> 
> As I migrated to RDA's about 3 months ago, I have not touched another type of tank since and this experiment cemented my option that you can not beat a RDA in terms of flavour and cloud production. I found myself a little bemused during my hour or two with these tanks - thinking 'how could anyone still vape using these?'. That said, I will use the SE as my go to tank when I can't drip as it is a damn fine tank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey @Rude Rudi,it was so nice reading your write up as I just started using mine about 15mins ago,it is my 1st uwell tank so im pretty excited,I am using a @hands drip tip so it never get hot,but the rest of the tank got hot and my juice got very thin,as long as it doesnt leak,gurgle or spit im happy,using the 0.25 coil at 60w

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Baker said:


> Thanks for that! One question, do you have the Crown 1? If so, how does it compare for flavor? As i said before there are aspects of the Crown 2 that I prefer over the Crown 1 but for me the flavor with the Crown 1 is still better.



I don't have the original Crown and never used one so I can't comment accurately. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

I find that with all my Crown 0.25 coils I get the best flavor between 75w - 85w.

Once the coil has been broken in properly give it a go. The tank gets hot but I use dotmod drip tips. Never had any issues with leaking, gurgling or spitting.

The 0.5 coils I use at 55w - 65w.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Baker said:


> I find that with all my Crown 0.25 coils I get the best flavor between 75w - 85w.
> 
> Once the coil has been broken in properly give it a go. The tank gets hot but I use dotmod drip tips. Never had any issues with leaking, gurgling or spitting.
> 
> The 0.5 coils I use at 55w - 65w.



Thanks for the advise!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sorry, I forgot to mention, and reminded by Baker, that this baby does not leak, gurgle or have any spitback at all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

And I forgot to mention, I only vape dessert flavors. I think fruity and menthol flavors would be happier at a lower wattage, probably 10w less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

@Baker you are quite correct. I vape my SE1 0.5 coils at around 45W with my fruit flavours. Now in comparison to the Crown 1 tank, they are quite close. I can't comment on the original stock coils since I'm using CoilArt CTUL coils. With these coils, the crown 1 has resurfaced and I used it as a main driver for a very long time since not much else could top that for me. 

I still need to test out a proper RDA but I'm way too scared to drop such a large sum of cash on something I can't use. I've got a Petri RDA clone and a mutation x5 clone but have not yet been able to get the flavour that I get from my crown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Polar

@Throat Punch 

Any more coming?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throat Punch

Polar said:


> @Throat Punch
> 
> Any more coming?



Yup! Stock will be here soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baker

Throat Punch said:


> Yup! Stock will be here soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any plans to bring in the D1?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throat Punch

Will definitely look into it @Baker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Throat Punch

Restock on black and matte black.  Also, will be loading the 0.8 ohm coil heads soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar

Throat Punch said:


> Restock on black and matte black.  Also, will be loading the 0.8 ohm coil heads soon.


 
Non of the shiny, mod fitting perfection stainless?


----------



## Throat Punch

Polar said:


> Non of the shiny, mod fitting perfection stainless?



Sadly not with this batch.


----------



## Polar

Thanks Jake, want this so bad I might have to settle on black. Don't know why but black tanks just don't do it for me on any of my current mods.


----------



## Throat Punch

Polar said:


> Thanks Jake, want this so bad I might have to settle on black. Don't know why but black tanks just don't do it for me on any of my current mods.



Between the two, get the matte black. It's really sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Throat Punch said:


> Restock on black and matte black.  Also, will be loading the 0.8 ohm coil heads soon.


Order placed.Let's hope it lives up to my trusted V1,that has been in operation for a very long time and still going strong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Throat Punch

SAVapeGear said:


> Order placed.Let's hope it lives up to my trusted V1,that has been in operation for a very long time and still going strong.



Order received, thank you! Would love to hear the results of your comparison!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baker

SAVapeGear said:


> Order placed.Let's hope it lives up to my trusted V1,that has been in operation for a very long time and still going strong.



Please let us know @SAVapeGear, it's because of you that I have 3 Crown V1s, I know you're an expert with the V1 so your opinion will be very highly regarded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## therazia

@Baker I've imported some CoilArt CTUL coils for my crown V1's and they're still kicking it up vs my new SE-1. The SE-1 has amazing airflow so it's my out and about tank then when I get home I put on my trusty V1. The V1's are tanks that have truly stood the test of time for me.

The only thing that has me a bit iffy about the SE-1 is that sometimes the coils dont read. Now I've seen that they dont completely screw into the tank and then the airflow part doesn't make contact with the pin at the bottom. I've worked around this by pulling it out slightly and then screwing it in. It kinda works but every now and then I have to do it again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker

@therazia, thanks, that's similar to the way i feel about the Crown 1 vs the Crown 2. Uwell obviously make coils that produce outstanding flavor (I'm assuming the CoilArt coils are on par with Uwell's), and I suspect what makes the flavor just a tad more intense in the V1 is the narrower chimney. This is why I'm looking forward to the D1 - it looks like it has an even narrower chimney than the V1, so assuming Uwell use the same magic they use in their other coils, I suspect the narrower chimney might make it the first tank to beat the V1 for flavor.

I'm going to get an SE-1 because I expect it to have it's own perfect time for use, just like the Crown 2. I love the airflow on the Crown 2 and when I want a tad more clouds than the V1, the Crown 2 wins. The difference in flavor is also just a tad, so whatever juice i find just a bit too sweet in the V1, works perfectly in the Crown 2. I'm expecting the SE-1 to be similar, with even more airflow. And at those prices it's an absolute steal at @Throat Punch! Must have that matte black color, it'll look perfect on the black Minikin V2!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Just received my Crown SE1

Thanks very much @Throat Punch 

I am always running my crowns in TC mode because of the SS316 coils.Still breaking in the coil.(As you crown lovers know.This take some time and is very important to break it in slowly and properly.This will increase coil life)

Will report back after a day or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Throat Punch

SAVapeGear said:


> Just received my Crown SE1
> 
> Thanks very much @Throat Punch
> 
> I am always running my crowns in TC mode because of the SS316 coils.Still breaking in the coil.(As you crown lovers know.This take some time and is very important to break it in slowly and properly.This will increase coil life)
> 
> Will report back after a day or so.



That setup looks amazing! And you are very welcome @SAVapeGear. Always a pleasure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker

SAVapeGear said:


> Just received my Crown SE1
> 
> Thanks very much @Throat Punch
> 
> I am always running my crowns in TC mode because of the SS316 coils.Still breaking in the coil.(As you crown lovers know.This take some time and is very important to break it in slowly and properly.This will increase coil life)
> 
> Will report back after a day or so.



That's interesting, because when I bought my first Crown V1 from you, you were the one who guided me to the higher wattages these coils need.

I've never tried TC mode. What benefits do u find with TC mode and what temperature do u vape at?


----------



## SAVapeGear

It depends on what mod you run it. Only Yihi and DNA chips work properly with the crown coils. I run at 45J and 250c or 45w and 250c

With the 0.5ohm coils.

I don't use the 0.25ohm coils.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker

I've got a Therion so I'll try it. Is there a difference in flavor?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Baker said:


> I've got a Therion so I'll try it. Is there a difference in flavor?


Try it and see for yourself.You can play with the temp to get your perfect temp for the juice you vape.

All what I have noticed is,when you want to run tc on a coil,start with a fresh coil.

You don't get the same experience when switched from a used coil to tc mode.

I am only talking about the SS316 coils and not the nickel coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

OK.After spending some time with the SE1........

Flavor is on par with the V1.

You do have more airflow on the SE1.Actually to much.I run mine halfway closed.

Draw on the V1 is smoother for me.

They are very similar.

The V1 is really hard to beat,and I don't think it is possible.

But they had to find away to generate more sales.

So Uwell have another winner,but if you have a V1 and is happy with it,not really necessary to get the SE1 unless you are looking for a 24mm atty with a different look.

But for the price it is a steal and a winner !!!

My tests are based on the 0.5 ohm coils.

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> OK.After spending some time with the SE1........
> 
> Flavor is on par with the V1.
> 
> You do have more airflow on the SE1.Actually to much.I run mine halfway closed.
> 
> Draw on the V1 is smoother for me.
> 
> They are very similar.
> 
> The V1 is really hard to beat,and I don't think it is possible.
> 
> But they had to find away to generate more sales.
> 
> So Uwell have another winner,but if you have a V1 and is happy with it,not really necessary to get the SE1 unless you are looking for a 24mm atty with a different look.
> 
> But for the price it is a steal and a winner !!!
> 
> My tests are based on the 0.5 ohm coils.



O,and my V1 is the one with the bigger airflow and not the ones with the smaller airflow.


----------



## Baker

Thanks @SAVa


SAVapeGear said:


> OK.After spending some time with the SE1........
> 
> Flavor is on par with the V1.
> 
> You do have more airflow on the SE1.Actually to much.I run mine halfway closed.
> 
> Draw on the V1 is smoother for me.
> 
> They are very similar.
> 
> The V1 is really hard to beat,and I don't think it is possible.
> 
> But they had to find away to generate more sales.
> 
> So Uwell have another winner,but if you have a V1 and is happy with it,not really necessary to get the SE1 unless you are looking for a 24mm atty with a different look.
> 
> But for the price it is a steal and a winner !!!
> 
> My tests are based on the 0.5 ohm coils.



Thanks, that's enough to confirm I have to get an SE-1, on par flavor with a different look and in matte black

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Polar

@SAVapeGear Thanks for the comparison feedback there, very valuable for us fence sitters .

Do you know if the SE-1 SS coils still uses the nickel leads like the V1 and what type of flavour did you use in testing the SE-1?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Polar said:


> @SAVapeGear Thanks for the comparison feedback there, very valuable for us fence sitters .
> 
> Do you know if the SE-1 SS coils still uses the nickel leads like the V1 and what type of flavour did you use in testing the SE-1?


I have no idea.But the TC works 100%.So I don't think so.

I used Paulies Coffee Cake.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Throat Punch

Hi guys! 0.8ohm Coil Head are now available: https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...well-se-1-sub-ohm-tank-replacement-coil-heads

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baker

Throat Punch said:


> Will definitely look into it @Baker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Throat Punch, any feedback on this?


----------



## Throat Punch

Baker said:


> @Throat Punch, any feedback on this?



Sorry, no. My supplier only stocks the Uwell sub ohm tanks. Check with Vape Cartel though. I believe they stock the D-2.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker

Throat Punch said:


> Hi guys! 0.8ohm Coil Head are now available: https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...well-se-1-sub-ohm-tank-replacement-coil-heads



Has anyone tried these? How does it compare? Also, it's kanthal so I'm wondering if they last as long as the ss 0.5 and 0.25 coils?


----------



## Throat Punch

Back in Stock ~ Stainless Steel Uwell SE-1 Sub Ohm Tank

Link ~ www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/sub-ohm-tanks/products/uwell-se-1-sub-ohm-tank


----------

